# redtops or yellowtails?



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice looking fish.

What are you wanting to know? Redtops or Yellowtails doesn't say a whole lot.

Those mbuna definitely have red tops but I'm still not sure what you want to know or are trying to do. :-?


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

just trying to id.but i think they are ice blue


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

its a zebra varient... witch one i dont know


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i was looking at the metriaclima zebra red top, but I don't believe its those either


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

they are not Acei, if that is what you are asking... they look totally different other than being Mbuna. They are not Labidochromis or Labeotropheus... they have a different mouth and head.

They are Metriaclima "Zebra" type, the only question is if the adult males will be solid blue or be blue with black bars, on the body. They look like attractive fish.


----------

